# Wie Cpu- und Speicher- Auslastung in Java auslesen



## Highfly (26. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

der Titel sagt es schon.

Ich weiß, dass das in Java dirket nicht funktioniert.

Deshalb meine Frage: Wie mache ich das am sinnvollsten und gibt es vorhandenen Bibliotheken, die das schon realisieren.

Highfly


----------



## nollario (27. Aug 2004)

- die speicher auslastung der vm kannst du ganz einfach rausfinden: mit hilfe eines Runtime Objektes
- infos des betriebssystems kriegst du über System oder native callls


----------



## Roar (27. Aug 2004)

und die JMX sind auch gut geeignet dafür


----------



## Highfly (30. Aug 2004)

Kannst du mir vlt. ein kleines Beispiel schicken, wie ich mit JMX die CPU Auslastung protokollieren kann?


----------



## Sky (28. Sep 2004)

Guck doch mal hier.  Das hat mir beim Profiling weitergeholfen

Grüsse, Sky


----------

